# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 26)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer__*....*_


*What would folks be most surprised to learn about your woodworking skills?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.


----------



## Kevin

They are covered in rust. 

Edit: Or better yet that I have any at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Most folks now of my mechanical work, small engines etc. But they don't know that I was a wood worker first. They are usually surprised when I show them a piece or a project and then say "I made that" it makes them take a second look at it and then the questions start. When I tell them that most of my projects come from a tree that I milled it really raises an eyebrow. We wood workers know about milling, but the average person doesn't. No wood doesn't come from the big box store, it really does grow on tree's

Edit: It is what I do for fun, something that I really enjoy, not for money or profit really. I sometimes sell a piece that I have made but I do not take orders for stuff. I don't want this to become a job with dead lines and crap. I just want it to remain fun and relaxing therapy for the soul.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Other than building a wooden lamp in 7th grade shop, I've never taken a woodworking class. Working in dad's shop was his biz, not a school, so very little woodwork lessons there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

hmm....well, I guess the reverse order is good too....


----------



## Schroedc

For me people are usually surprised at how recently I started turning (2009) and have gone so far and turned it into a business/job/career that I like and can make a living at.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

I'm largely self-taught in the type of woodworking I enjoy doing - furniture building. I've never taken a woodworking class of any kind. Yes, I grew up in dad's garage. Yes, I spent a lot of time building things or working on projects with him. However, most of my woodworking with dad was limited to boat building or remodeling work on the house. We never worked together on building a piece of fine furniture. (Not that fine furniture would've lasted long in our house when I was growing up, with kids and dogs and cats all running around.) And, even though the woodworking I do is very different from what I did with dad, a lot of what I learned from him is usable information across all disciplines of woodworking and he's still my greatest influence. Once I was out on my own and doing my own thing, my early woodworking attempts weren't impressive, to say the least, and dad didn't speak against them, except to offer advice when asked. Last year he commented that I've really improved in the last couple years and am really making some very nice stuff. To hear a comment like that from my dad was awesome.

Maybe also that I have a real hard time following instructions. Much like I can never simply follow a recipe in cooking and always try to make a dish my own, I've never simply followed a set of plans. In fact, with one or two exceptions (where I've modified plans to suit me), I've designed everything I've built - for good or for bad. I'll look at pictures or plans of pieces that I like and let them influence the piece, but I prefer to do my own design work for whatever I'm building. If I'm building something, I want it to be fun to build and, for me, the design process is part of the fun. Plus, I want the finished piece to be what I want it to be, instead of following an exact plan from someone else that doesn't quite suit our needs or wants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

*"What would folks be most surprised to learn about your woodworking skills?"
 I am a closet walnut hoarder.*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> *"What would folks be most surprised to learn about your woodworking skills?"
> I am a closet walnut hoarder.*



Mike, that's not a surprise. That's a well known fact! And if you think all the friends Kathie and you have don't know about it, well, I'm sure she's told them and they know. 

Really wanna surprise everyone? Send it all to me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Mike, that's not a surprise. That's a well known fact! And if you think all the friends Kathie and you have don't know about it, well, I'm sure she's told them and they know.
> 
> Really wanna surprise everyone? Send it all to me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Jones

People would be surprised to learn that I do clean up my shop. (On occasion)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> *"What would folks be most surprised to learn about your woodworking skills?"
> I am a closet walnut hoarder.*



Must be a Washington thing, in NY, everyone one wants cedar in their closets

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass

That I don't have a shop. I use a neighbors tablesaw and do most everything else out in the yard an a cheapy workmate bench. Beats the heck out of nothing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> That I don't have a shop . . . . Beats the heck out of nothing.


----------



## Blueglass

Oh I will have a shop (proper). It is just a matter of time.

Edit: I guess the point I was trying to make was that I accomplish quite a bit with very little.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## James

Most of the people that know me, know that I am an avid wood turner. They would be surprised if they knew I do flat work too.


----------



## Kevin

James said:


> Most of the people that know me, know that I am an avid wood turner. They would be surprised if they knew I do flat work too.



I like to tell my woodturning friends that I am mainly a flat worker and just play around with spinning. I tell my flat friends I'm mainly a turner and just getting into flat work.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

That's a good one Kevin..... :)


----------



## Mike1950

I tell everyone I am a turner also- .............They just laugh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul649

I don't mind sanding, kinda of find it relaxing.


----------



## Tclem

I took shop class in 8th grade and for 23 years after that the only woodworking I did was framing some houses and building junk. I never had any tools besides just what an ol country boy would have around the shop to fix things. In December of 2012, a year and a half ago, I was given a small lathe. Well, the rest is history. That lathe blew up but I still have 3 lathes, band saw, table saw, grinders, sanders, dust collectors, and tools I either dont know I have or I dont know what they do. So, to answer the question. Most people do not know that I do any woodworkins at all so I guess just telling them I partake in the hoarding of wood and do a little woodwork in between buying wood to sit on the shelf, they would be surprised. I promise im going to bed now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

That the box i send for the box exchange my not be round at all. I do still build tables and such for the mighty persuasive client! cl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

In the wood realm, my first passion is hunting for Burls ! Next month I will have been turning for a year and I've learned a lot from all the helpful folks here on WB . I had one wood shop class 30 + years ago and remember using the lathe twice and one the one turning I remember making was a club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

might not surprise anyone, but in 8th or 9th grade our shop teacher let us use the lathe. The only thing I ever turned back then was a BONG. Never touched one again, till 6 years ago. Yea that was like 35 years later.


----------



## woodtickgreg

steve bellinger said:


> might not surprise anyone, but in 8th or 9th grade our shop teacher let us use the lathe. The only thing I ever turned back then was a BONG. Never touched one again, till 6 years ago.


The lathe or the bong?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## eaglea1

People would be most surprised that I can find anything in my shop, much less work on it !


----------

